# Tempe Arizona, Pet's INC. display tank



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Here are a few pics I took at Pet's INC today. This tank was set-up about 5 months ago. It will be torn down in about 2 months in preparation for a In-store display tank aquascaped by Jeff Senske. An Ada 90p will go in its place. Just wanted to share...

40 gallon breeder
96 watt Power compact
12 hour photo period
co2 @ 3 bps
Powersand special
Aquasoil
Bactor 100
Flourish 5 ml everyday
Excel 5ml everyday
weekly 30% water change
Cardinal tetras
SAE's
Flying fox
Otos
Nerites
Amano shrimp
Limnia ***** fasciatus (sp?)


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

How's it going Roy? Tanks looks great. Is that your store that you are opening?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Wood said:


> How's it going Roy? Tanks looks great. Is that your store that you are opening?


No....I'm not opening a store. I work there part-time, just 2 nights a week from 4:30pm to 9pm. I only do it for the love of the hobby. I take care of the ten 40g breeder retail plant tanks, four of which have high light w/ co2 injection.
I also get to aquascape the display tank. We are having Jeff Senske come out on April 8th to do a in-store all ADA line display tank, to replace this one.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Very nice. I have been toying with the idea of working a few nights a week at a LFS that just opened up. I have chatted with the owner and he seems like a nice guy. They have a lot of premium equipment like Geissman and Oceanic. A discount would be nice


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Bob do it...you won't regret it. Pet's inc is a great store. The first time I ever went in there, I was in awe. Over 200 freshwater tanks, 2000 gallons of saltwater. A must visit if you are in the Phoenix area. They have been very supportive of local clubs as well.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

That's a very nice tank Roy, did you personally aquascape it? Again, the HC I received from you was great and its already planted in a nano tank that I set up right after I got the plants. I'm letting it grow out before its "public appearance."


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

lildark185 said:


> That's a very nice tank Roy, did you personally aquascape it? Again, the HC I received from you was great and its already planted in a nano tank that I set up right after I got the plants. I'm letting it grow out before its "public appearance."


Thanks...yes I did aquascape this tank...one of the perks of working at Pet's inc. 
I get to scape a tank and not spend a dime.

Glad the HC worked out for you!! Looking forward to it's "public appearance."


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice tank!

A question: I'm curious as to the reason for the daily addition of 5ml Excel given that you also have CO2 going into the tank. Any specific reason?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Laith said:


> Nice tank!
> 
> A question: I'm curious as to the reason for the daily addition of 5ml Excel given that you also have CO2 going into the tank. Any specific reason?


That's a good question...this is from Seachems web-site:

Flourish Excel™ is a source of bioavailable organic carbon. All plants require a source of carbon. This is typically obtained from CO2, but, may also be derived from simple organic compounds (such as photosynthetic intermediates). Therefore, one can derive a substantial benefit with the use of Flourish Excel™ either alone or in conjunction with CO2 injection. Flourish Excel™ also has iron reducing properties which promote the ferrous state of iron (Fe+2), which is more easily utilized by plants than ferric iron (Fe+3). Flourish Excel™ is an integral component of Seachem's plant products and is recommended for use with the entire Flourish™ line as well as our Flourite™ and Onyx Sand™ substrates. Contains no phosphate or nitrate.

I do notice my red plants are much more "vibrant" using this method. I don't know if it really is working but it doen't hurt either.


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow very pretty tank and it's great that you work at your LFS, hopefully people will enjoy the tank Jeff sets up. Thanks for posting the names of each plant sometimes it's difficult to tell if they're in the back or a small patch. I think you should keep this tank up and running. 

Btw the gloss looks great, I like the picture you posted where it's a close up!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Roy, 
Nice work indeed! 
Please save those plants for possible use in the new layout.


----------



## Tankerblade (Dec 17, 2006)

where is this store i live in Gilbert/Higley area. What are the roads


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Its off Mill ave and Southern

Pet Inc.: Specialty Pets supply and animals


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

jsenske said:


> Roy,
> Nice work indeed!
> Please save those plants for possible use in the new layout.


Thanks Jeff,

All of these and more will be at your disposal.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

I love the third and forth picture especially the plants in the forth picture. The third picture reminds me of some forest thing, love the little algae on the rock; goes well with the glossos.


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

Roy Deki said:


> Limnia ***** fasciatus (sp?)


Limia nigrofasciata 
Nice layout


----------

